# Help, Help Missing Hedgie



## SChedgie (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope someone can help me. My 12wk old hedgie, Kate, go out of her cage this morning.
She has been out about 6hrs, how long can they go without water? I have turned my house
upside down and can't find her, I pray she is hiding and will come out. I worry she may be hurt,
her cage is on a rack with two other hedgies and she fell about 3ft. I have never had one get out, so do they have favorite hiding places when they get out? I have put food and water down on the floor, with some empty TP rolls, which she loves. I am sitting here tring to hear if she moves or comes out.


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Mine loves corners and dark places of course, but she particularily LOVES squishy furniture, like couches / chairs / cushions, and will bury herself deep down inside the couch if she gets the chance. If there's any way your little one scooted over to some furniture, there's a chance that if she got under it she couldve crawled up into it... I lost Layla once after falling asleep with her and found her inside the guts of the couch.... not an easy find!!
Best of luck...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Some favorite hiding spots seem to be:
Laundry Piles
Closet 
Under Furniture/Cabinets
Couches (if it has mechanical parts be careful checking in case they climb into them)

Be as careful as you can when you look so nothing pinches or smushes them when you are moving it. Laundry piles seem to be the fav so I'd carefully go through any of those if their is one.

If you have an idea of the area she may most likely be in you could always leave water/food out. Maybe even her wheel in case it tempts her to go for a run, then you'll hear her and be able to get her back.

Hope you find her


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, it is a good idea to leave food and water out and then at least you know she can get some. I had one hedgehog, Clair, that used to hide in shoes or my purse if it were on the floor.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf heads for the usual dark corner spots...I would leave favorite foods and water in a few places...for sure some near her cage...think of warm spots...or areas with a different smell...Snarf heads for the bedroom when he gets a chance - likely cuz of the fresh air from the window.

I would also keep track of the food you're leaving out so if, god forbid, she doesn't make an appearance but has eaten, you can at least narrow down the area a bit.


----------



## SChedgie (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I look will in the dirt cloths basket, about how long
can they go without water. Will she come out after it dark? I am so worried she could be hurt, I have already called her vet and have a standing appt. for her.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

They usually sleep all day without getting up to take a drink. If she was thirsty she'd be out by now. If she was badly hurt she'd probably be somewhere you could find her without much trouble.

Spikey used to get out and roam the house all night, then pick a different hidey spot every day. He especially likes my kids' rooms, maybe because so many of their toys have different smells. The worst place he ever hid was under the bottom of the fish tank stand, because there was no way to get him out without draining the tank, so I just had to wait for him to come out. I made a trail of turkey baby food and then hid to the side of the tank. When he followed the trail out I grabbed him up and put him back in the cage.

We're using the big superpet cage now...not very pretty, but I don't spend the first hour of every day following the poo trail to the hedgie.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I would recommend closing all doors if you haven't already. If they were open when she got out, she could be in any room. If you close off each room and put some food (or maybe favorite treats) in each, you can narrow down where she is by what food pile is eaten tonight. This evening I would also try turning off all light and noise to encourage her to come out. 

Hiding spots for mine seem to be under fabrics (pillows, laundry) and any nooks or cranies (think the space behind bookcases, under furniture, etc).

Please keep us posted!

oh!!! My Sylvie used to love playing in paper bags. You could try putting a couple out and then listen this evening for the crinkling noise.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

one of my guys used to hide all the time. but he would always come out for food/water. however, he put me through the ringer at first. days before he would come out/allow himself to be found. not fun for a brand-new owner. :roll: 

definitely count kibble & note where the water is in the bowl. you can also put some of her favorite treats in the bowl to help entice her to come out. but chances are she found a happy hiding place, curled up, & went to sleep. that's what my troublemaker always did. & laundry piles are a definite favorite. he still loves to hang out under furniture...especially in corners, up against a wall. i will also say that my guy can be diabolical & would move WHILE i was searching for him ...so once i had moved on from one place, he would go back there. so if she is of the evil genius or mischief-maker persuasion, she might do that too. i think they think "watch your human ransack the house" is a cool game. 

good luck, take a deep breath, keep your eyes & ears open (i found ears were often more helpful - you can hear then scooting around!), & let us know when & where you find her!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

The first hedgie I had managed to gt out and fall 4 feet off the top of the dresser. I found her sleeping in a backpack on the floor. She was fine even after that fall.

I'm sure you will find her soon.


----------



## SChedgie (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, my baby girl, Kate, is back home. I've checked her out and she seems to be fine, I will watch her and see how she is in the AM. I have an appt. with the Vet just in case, I can always cancel it. Found her after tearing the house apart, I started in the closet
moving all the shoes, found her in the very back. I still have no idea how she got out of a
105qt sterlite bin, I now have the lid on it.
Thanks for all the help with and places to look. I would love to post some pictures,
just how do you do it?


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

i cant help much but ill do what i can my marvin likes to hide under fleece or and fabric and love dark spots like they said be care sitting anywhere she/he (dont remember just trying to help as fast as i can) could be hiding and keep a eye out just leave her some food and water in multiple places of the house like near furniture and any were she/he can get to it easy and again there wheel put it wear it where he/she would probably be hiding if i think of anything else ill post 


best of luck


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

SChedgie said:


> I would love to post some pictures,
> just how do you do it?


Upload your photos to an image host, then paste the


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! So glad you found her!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank goodness you found her!

I'm sure she's fine, but since hedgehogs hide injury so well you may want to get her vet-checked just in case she has any internal injuries. Better safe than sorry


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh hurray! I am so glad that you found her!!!! 

Kathy


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Judi said:


> SChedgie said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to post some pictures,
> ...


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

i apologizes for my late post i didnt click next page so i could help as fast as i could and i dont see a way to delete it


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I am so glad you found her!! 

I can sympathize...coming home or waking up to a missing hedgie is the worst!! I remember when we first got Niblet, we came home late one night and went right to his cage to check on him and he was missing. We freaked out...searched everywhere and finally found him across the room in the fish tank cabinet cuddled up with the filter machine (it vibrates and it super warm)...it was the scariest thing.


----------



## SChedgie (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for the great Tips on places a Hedgie will hide.
I was so happy to find Baby Kate, that I didn't fuss at her for getting out. I wanted to
share some pics of my babies- Ziva, Abby, Baby Kate and Gibbs, so here goes my
first try. Check them out at http://photobucket.com/SChedgie


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Cute pics! That white stripe on Ziva is just amazing!!


----------



## SChedgie (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea, She's a beauty . Her Dad is a pinto. I love her markings, I can't wait to
see what her babies will look like.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Please tell me she's not pregnant at 12 weeks.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol I think she was mean in the future. 

I'm so glad you found her!! Penny escaped last week when the door to her cage was mysteriously left open *cough*mylittlesister*cough* and we found her asleep in the calf of my little sister's tall boots XD Cutest place to find her ever... but SCARIEST feeling in the world!!


----------



## SChedgie (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry, but no babies for Ziva or Abby and Baby Kate. They aren't old enough yet and
I'm not sure if I'm ready to take on babies. I love my girls just they way they are.


----------

